# MMA Insurance, any good?



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi all,

Just wondering if anyone has used these guys and if they are any good if a claim was to be made?

I google'd them but normally people that post about companies, only post to moan! 

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Dipesh, MMA are a decent sized French insurer, have a good reputation in the industry (I am a broker). Are you intending to use them for personal or commercial insurance? From memorary MMA offer road risks only cover for motor trade if thats what your looking at.

HTH's.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks Simon, it was motor trade insurance. All sorted now though!


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

.....


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

A relatively new development though is it not? Sent a nice detailing risk to your chaps recently and was told road risks only.......


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

MMA aren't so keen on the "detailers" so to speak if there is a frequent exposure to high end, sports etc. The are great for other risks though.

The Internal Risks policy for premises based risks is rather restrictive, the biggest problem (apart from the low sums insured) is the manual work away exclusion which most valeters/detailers often need. Also, contents cover is only available for Vehicles Sales businesses.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks Lloyd, not one of my main markets these days. Your property whilst being worked up / defective workmanship type extension looks good, have you had any claims on this as yet?

Simon


----------

